# t5 or vho's



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i bought a use 110g tank that had a vho retofit on the canopy , and i added 2 t5 54w, i don't know how long the vhos ballast will last its rated to run 4 110w bubs but i'm only running 2 , should i replace the vho's with t5 they do run alot cooler then the vho's and i also have 1 more t5 blasts ,just need to get 1 more any ideas


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

afaik, VHO ballasts are not designed to drive T5HO bulbs.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Some ballasts will do it though, I believe. IceCap ballasts will power VHO, T5HO and PC. If it is an IceCap or similar, as far as I know you will be fine as long as you do not excede the total wattage listed for your specific ballast.

Exactly what type of retro and ballasts to you have?


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

sorry forgot to say that there is 2 differnt ballast the t5 is by sun supply ballast that runs 2 54w lights, and the vho is corallife vho ballast that runs 4 110 lights, i had just bought 2 of the t5 ballast last fall


----------

